# Hawaiian Style Chicken Breast



## Waldo (May 4, 2009)

I decided yesterday to give the Hawaiian Grilled chicken breast a run as everyone seems to love thm. IMade up my marinade which consisted of Pineapple juice, lime juice,cooking oil, ginger, powdered garlic, dried mustard and pepper. It was brought to a boil, let simmer for about 5 minutes and then poured out over the chicken breast.









They were marinated in the fridge for a couple of hours and then it was off to the grill with them








Next came the addition of pineapple rings to the grill








Grilled the rings then placed them off heat until the chicken was done and then added them to the chicken just before it was ready to come off the grill












I also made up a baste or dipto be served with the chicken from crushed pineapple, sour cream and pina coloda mix. 
No more pictures avaliable as my camera batteries went "ppop" on me. I had made up a sangria to serve with the meal that was really a great pairing with the chicken and steamed veggies.


----------



## Tom (May 4, 2009)

Looks yummy!
What no wine in the marinade?


----------



## grapeman (May 4, 2009)

Now that is a delectable and delicious looking dish Waldo! Well done. The sangria must have just been the finishing touch.


----------



## moto-girl (May 4, 2009)

That look's fantastic.


----------



## vcasey (May 4, 2009)

Bet it would go great with the Banana Pineapple Viognier.
VPC


----------



## NEBama (May 5, 2009)

That looks great Waldo.AL


----------



## Bob73 (May 5, 2009)

That looks great.


Any change of getting the recipe for the marinade?


----------



## nursejohn (May 6, 2009)

Waldo, looks great! Think I'll have to try that on the grill this weekend.


----------



## Waldo (May 6, 2009)

Thanks all........have not found anyone yet that did not just love them fixed this way.


vcasey, I bet that Banana Pineapple Viognier would be fantastic with it.


----------



## rrawhide (May 12, 2009)

looks great Waldo - send some to all of us pleased
thanx
rrawhide


----------



## Waldo (May 13, 2009)

Bob73 said:


> That looks great.
> 
> 
> Any change of getting the recipe for the marinade?
> ...


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 15, 2009)

Wow, that sounds really really good. I am going to have to try that.


----------

